# Ford EV Motors Siemens Ballard



## ulnpiper (Sep 24, 2008)

Its been discussed before, here's the thread.
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24659&highlight=siemens+motor


----------



## ehustinx (Dec 23, 2009)

jlsawell said:


> Found this on ebay. Anyone have an idea if this would be worth the shipping hassle?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/EV-E...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories
> 
> ...


----------

